# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  بالاخره چی شد!

## hani7320

بچه ها من خیلی منتظر ترمیم معدلم به نظرتون اجرا میشه؟

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

----------

